# 7D shutter count



## farmdwg (Jul 9, 2013)

With the announcement of the new 70D and it being a plastic body/not weather sealed, I'm inclined to go the route of a 7D. With that said, I might be interested in a used 7D while we all wait for the 7D mkii timing/details. 

My question is with regards to shutter count. Is there a specific number of shutter activation that I should be wary of with a used 7D body? 15k? 30k?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2013)

Canon rates it for 150,000 actuations.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2013)

A failure can happen any time. Heat is the big enemy of shutters, as is shock and vibration. The life is likely calculated by a reliability engineer. They look at the component count, and if info is available for similar designs. Occasionally, things have lasted as long as they predicted.

When buying used, you can't know the actual history, so you have to go by the seller, and why he is selling it. A camera that is frequently carried in a car trunk would be one I'd stay away from, for example. The high temperature on a sunny day will wear out things much more quickly that at say 80 degree.


----------



## IceAgeDX (Jul 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A failure can happen any time. Heat is the big enemy of shutters, as is shock and vibration. The life is likely calculated by a reliability engineer. They look at the component count, and if info is available for similar designs. Occasionally, things have lasted as long as they predicted.
> 
> When buying used, you can't know the actual history, so you have to go by the seller, and why he is selling it. A camera that is frequently carried in a car trunk would be one I'd stay away from, for example. The high temperature on a sunny day will wear out things much more quickly that at say 80 degree.



You can find out the shutter count but not if it was left in the heat that's for sure.


----------



## duydaniel (Jul 10, 2013)

consider Nikon has longer shutter life than Canon :-*


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried a few resources yesterday and I couldn't find a program or website that would give me the sitter count on a 7d. I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.

Anyone want to point me in the right direction?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.



The Mac version of that worked fine for my 7D, when I was selling it a while back. There's also a new app on the Mac App Store that works for the 7D.


----------



## viggen61 (Dec 12, 2013)

farmdwg said:


> With the announcement of the new 70D and it being a plastic body/not weather sealed, I'm inclined to go the route of a 7D. With that said, I might be interested in a used 7D while we all wait for the 7D mkii timing/details.
> 
> My question is with regards to shutter count. Is there a specific number of shutter activation that I should be wary of with a used 7D body? 15k? 30k?
> 
> Thanks!


My three-years-young 7D has about 65k, and is still going strong.

I wouldn't worry about it too much, unless you plan to shoot a lot. My understanding from this and other fora is that a replacement shutter is under or around $300. Not a terrible price to pay to keep a good camera going.


----------



## viggen61 (Dec 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I tried a few resources yesterday and I couldn't find a program or website that would give me the sitter count on a 7d. I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.
> 
> Anyone want to point me in the right direction?


I have Macs at home, and this one worked fine for my 7D:

Canon Shutter Actuation App for Mac

Plenty of others out there if you Google for "Canon EOS Shutter Count".


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 12, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a few resources yesterday and I couldn't find a program or website that would give me the sitter count on a 7d. I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.
> ...


Thanks. I'll give it a look when I get home. I only have Windows, but hopefully I'll find something


----------



## LSV (Dec 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



It takes a bit of work but, for Windows, try this: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1058019


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 12, 2013)

Buy from a reputable dealer S/H most will give some kind of guarentee although Ebay has guarentees if you pay an extra charge.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

I used http://eoscount.com/ and had no issues. I think they charge like $1.99 or something but it worked perfectly with my 7D.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 12, 2013)

The 7D refurbs can be found pretty low these days <1k. That's a pretty good deal for this tank.


----------



## mr_hyde (Dec 12, 2013)

I was also interested in the counts of my 7D. I installed MagicLantern which shows you the shutter counts with 7D FW2.0.3.

Mine has now ~26K and as mentioned earlier it is specified for 150K. However, there is no guarantee as mentioned earlier. but you could also get one at Canon's refurbished store with one year limited warranty. Not sure when they will have their next sale.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 12, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> The 7D refurbs can be found pretty low these days <1k. That's a pretty good deal for this tank.



Tell me about it. I bought a used 7d yesterday for 650 with a crappy 28-135. I can give the lens to my daughter so I don't have to worry about her messing with my L gear...


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 12, 2013)

The number quoted in the sales brochure is an average, you mileage my vary! My 40D killed its first shutter at about 25k (replaced under warrentee), at the time I know several 40D owners who suffered a similar fate (Err-99 then shutter failure). My 7D is now 3-years old, done about 70k and has not missed a beat. I also have to say I don't know anyone who has had a 7D shutter fail yet - guess Canon QA is getting better


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 13, 2013)

LSV said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > viggen61 said:
> ...



I'm sure it works... but downloading almost a gigabyte just seems like it isn't worth it. Thanks though.


----------



## eLroberto (Dec 13, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I tried a few resources yesterday and I couldn't find a program or website that would give me the sitter count on a 7d. I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.
> 
> Anyone want to point me in the right direction?



This worked for me: http://www.shutteractuations.com/?did=1

Also quite useful: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=816101

Kind Regards, 
Robert


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 13, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I used http://eoscount.com/ and had no issues. I think they charge like $1.99 or something but it worked perfectly with my 7D.


Have tested EOSCount?
I tried it on my 7D, then tried it weeks later - and hundreds of images later - and the shutter count didn't change.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 13, 2013)

FTb-n said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I used http://eoscount.com/ and had no issues. I think they charge like $1.99 or something but it worked perfectly with my 7D.
> ...



Interesting. I used it several times during the selling process and I didn't have any issues with it. I can't try it now as I have since sold my 7D...


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 13, 2013)

eLroberto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a few resources yesterday and I couldn't find a program or website that would give me the sitter count on a 7d. I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.
> ...



I'll give it a try when I get home. Anything under 25000 and I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## hoacker (Dec 13, 2013)

FTb-n said:


> Have tested EOSCount?
> I tried it on my 7D, then tried it weeks later - and hundreds of images later - and the shutter count didn't change.


Did you switch off your camera between? I've seen that the count did not change between different readouts if the camera was not switched off. Once switched off and on again the count did change. Can't remember if this is true for the 7D.




eLroberto said:


> Also quite useful: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=816101


By the way: If anybody has additional info that is not included in the table from the dslr-forum.de-link, please give me a note. I regularly update the table and new info is highly appreciated.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 13, 2013)

hoacker said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > Have tested EOSCount?
> ...


Yes. The camera was cycled on and off many times in the weeks between attempts. However, this was nearly two years ago when EOSCount was free. I wasn't interested in buying it unless I had confirmation that it was reliable.


----------



## RobertC (Dec 13, 2013)

Interestingly my 7D has gone way past the 150k and not wishing to convert this into who has taken the most pictures thread!

It went back to Canon earlier this year for a service and clean, still going strong! 







Robert


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 13, 2013)

Obviously less actuations is better than more, but there is no specific number. Physical appearance is as important as shutter clicks. 

I love my 7D and have hung onto it after buying a 5DIII and a 1D4. The


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 13, 2013)

eLroberto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a few resources yesterday and I couldn't find a program or website that would give me the sitter count on a 7d. I have used astro jargon before, but alas, not compatible with the 7d.
> ...



I tried shutter actuations the other day and I couldn't figure it out. It just tried to load software that I didn't not want.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 13, 2013)

farmdwg said:


> With the announcement of the new 70D and it being a plastic body/not weather sealed, I'm inclined to go the route of a 7D. With that said, I might be interested in a used 7D while we all wait for the 7D mkii timing/details.
> 
> My question is with regards to shutter count. Is there a specific number of shutter activation that I should be wary of with a used 7D body? 15k? 30k?
> 
> Thanks!


I would not getting too hangup on the shutter count. Whether it is 15K or 30K. There is more than shutter failure in a camera. I have the 20D and 40D, both have the shutter release button fail on me after 30K shutter count. The 40D have an inconsistant focusing issue after 35K shutter count.


----------



## jrista (Dec 14, 2013)

I have had a Canon 7D for pretty much exactly two years as of Dec. 11th. I am getting close to the 100,000 shutter actuation mark (I have over 85,000 photos that I've KEPT, and I have deleted at least 12,000-13,000 photos that were obvious rejects or just junk not worth keeping over that time.)

The shutter is rated for 150,000 actuations, but there really is not telling when it might fail. Ratings tend to be conservative, and a percentage of shutters will die well before their rated time. That said, a similar percentage will outlast well beyond their rated time (I've heard of the 7D shutter lasting for several hundred thousand actuations before.)

I suspect my 7D might not last much beyond 200,000 actuations. I use it moderately frequently in extreme situations. It has been to sub-zero (°F) on multiple occasions, in a couple occasions I worked it pretty hard at -20°F with 60mph winds and snow flurries racing down a mountain valley at 11,500 feet, and for the last couple of weeks, I've been using it at -10° to -12° while photographing the night sky (and Comet Lovejoy). You can HEAR when things get really rough for the camera...the shutter starts to struggle, and the whole actuation apparatus sounds audibly under stress at around -10°F. For single stills shots, or shots on an intervalometer, it isn't so bad. The few times I've tried to photograph action, such as BIF, during Colorado's deep December freeze, I can really hear the shutter struggling...frame rate suffers, continuous frames drops, and you experience a negative ramp...the first few shots will be "quick", and the rate of fire quickly drops and inter-frame delay increases after those first couple, until the camera will simply stop, and you have to release the shutter button.

SO...given that I have nearly 100,000 actuations, and I've used it often enough in VERY extreme conditions that would probably shatter a lowly Rebel, I have to say I expect the 7D shutter is very well built and should generally reach its 150,000 rating pretty easily, and surpass it, so long as it is used under normal circumstances and temperatures. If you are looking to buy a camera that has 15-30k actuations, and don't plan to be using it in sub-freezing temperatures (or, extremely hot temperatures, or highly dusty areas, or areas with lots of salt spray) then you will probably be fine. If you DO intend to use it in extreme situations, then I'd look for a camera with fewer actuations...as those 30k could cost you (unless the camera is just an absolute STEAL of a deal.)


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 14, 2013)

I believe my 7D has over 60K (I haven't checked EOScount in a while) clicks and it's a tank. I use my camera almost daily but I also take very good care of my equipment. I agree with most people on here, that the shutter is just one piece of a very complex machine. 

The 7D was built with very high performance in mind and I think the quality shows, especially with so many people out there with 7D's that have been going strong after years of hard use. 

As long as the person took care of the camera and it shows (clean, lack of visible damage... etc...) then you have a good bet it will be a good camera, even if the shutter count is high. But, with refurbished models so cheap from places like Adorama, why would you buy a used one? A 7D for under a grand with a year warranty? That is a steal for a workhorse of a camera. It's speed and image quality is hard to beat at the price.

I love my 7D and I don't plan on replacing it anytime soon, even if a 7D2 comes out. 

D


----------



## eLroberto (Dec 15, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I tried shutter actuations the other day and I couldn't figure it out. It just tried to load software that I didn't not want.



I'm sorry for that. I tried it on Windows 7 x64 and even on Windows XP x32. Both worked.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 15, 2013)

eLroberto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I tried shutter actuations the other day and I couldn't figure it out. It just tried to load software that I didn't not want.
> ...



Don't worry about it. I shelled out the 1.79 and the shutter count was 2704 which is crazy low.


----------



## jdawson (Feb 16, 2017)

*Inaccurate Shutter Count on 7D *

I have a 7D since 2013 and when I use a number of utilities they all tell me 93,531 is my shutter count. 
The problem is I have over 170,000 images saved from that camera in the last 12 months and we only keep about half or less of the images we take. So anyone with an understanding on why this can be so far off would be appreciated.


----------



## hoacker (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Inaccurate Shutter Count on 7D *



jdawson said:


> I have a 7D since 2013 and when I use a number of utilities they all tell me 93,531 is my shutter count.
> The problem is I have over 170,000 images saved from that camera in the last 12 months and we only keep about half or less of the images we take.



Strange.

- Was the camera repaired with replacement of major parts? Shutter, Mainboard, ...
- If you do no usually switch off the camera, try switching it off and on. The read the shuttercount.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Inaccurate Shutter Count on 7D *



jdawson said:


> I have a 7D since 2013 and when I use a number of utilities they all tell me 93,531 is my shutter count.
> The problem is I have over 170,000 images saved from that camera in the last 12 months and we only keep about half or less of the images we take. So anyone with an understanding on why this can be so far off would be appreciated.



Maybe it's at 1,093,531 images, but the counter flipped over to zero at 999,999 like an odometer in a car. ;D

Except, my VW flipped over at 299,999


----------



## jdawson (Feb 16, 2017)

I was kinda wondering if that would be possible. I was looking to see if anyone else knew if EOS shutters can keep track beyond a million. I have read about cameras with over 8 million shutter counts but they never said if it did roll over after each million.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 16, 2017)

Be happy with your increased resale value when upgrading to the 7D Mark III when it comes out


----------



## superdrive25 (Feb 16, 2017)

Try this program to check shutter count on 7D. It's for Windows:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B24bPYd6FCpVWTlSZWxWTE5qV2M


----------

